# Solved: How to connect SATA drive to IDE controller



## SOCALKEN (Aug 7, 2005)

My primary Hd is dying is becoming increasingly inefficient according to disk monitoring software and will inevitably crash sooner rather than later. I ordered a new Seagate Barracuda HD from eBay which was advertised at the bid site as simply Ultra ATA meaning IDE compatible. WhenI opened the box it was in fact a SATA drive which means it is presently a paper weight. I have a second internal HD that is used for backup files and as an Acronis True Image cache. Here's my question: Is there a device that will let me install the Sata drive as the master drive without costing more than buying a new IDE HD? I know I should have googled the Seagate model #(7200.7) before bidding but now I need a Plan B. Much obliged for any advice even if its bad news.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

This appears to do what you want but I suggest you double check to make sure it is not made to attach an ATA/IDE drive to a SATA controller:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812203016


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

I would go with this instead if you have an available PCI slot:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/CustratingReview.asp?Item=N82E16816132006

It provides you with four sata controllers and you can set up Raid if you want.

Does your drive have both SATA and IDE power connectors? If not, you also need a power adpater--Molex to Sata:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...t=ENE&Nty=1&Description=power+adapter&Ntk=all


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

cwwozniak said:


> This appears to do what you want but I suggest you double check to make sure it is not made to attach an ATA/IDE drive to a SATA controller:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16812203016


Those are to connect an IDE drive to a SATA controller, they don't work the other way around.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

JohnWill said:


> Those are to connect an IDE drive to a SATA controller, they don't work the other way around.


Here is the converter you need if you want to do that:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822998001

However, I think your money is better spent adding the SATA controllers via PCI port:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/CustratingReview.asp?Item=N82E16816132006

Its a bit more expensive but will allow you to add more SATA drives.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> Those are to connect an IDE drive to a SATA controller, they don't work the other way around.


Hi John. Thank you for the clarification. The description on newegg was not clear as to which way the conversion went. The following line in the description sounded to me like the adapter might be to connect a SATA drive to an older IDE controller interface.



> Supports any type of SATA150 Device (DVD, DVD-RAM, MO, CD-ROM, CD-RW, Hard Disk, ?)


Have to agree with Mulder that a dedicated SATA controller PCI card would be a better choice than an inline adapter.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

For clarification both PATA and SATA are considered IDE drives.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well... then use your new moderator powers to fix my statement.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)




----------



## SOCALKEN (Aug 7, 2005)

Thanks to all I was able to get the right converter. It works. Best Regards


----------

